# Beouf Bourguignon - selection of beef



## saffron (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi All ~
I am catering a small dinner party Friday. Client's favorite dish is Beouf Bourguignon and I have a fabulous London Broil Top Round for the amount of people. I have used chuck and other beef selections so I wanted to find out if this will have enough fat content to have an incredible taste after 3 hours? (I no longer eat beef so I would love some insight/feedback from the beef afficionados.)

Many thanks as always!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

The term "London Broil" can be a little iffy and regional, but I think you're talking about a cut called _tende de tranche_ in French, and it's pretty much perfect. The only thing I can think of that might be better for a traditional _beouf bourgignon_ is pot roast from the rump (_aguillette de rumsteck_).

Good luck on your gig,
BDL


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

us a Top sirloin Butt, I also use a think cut off of a Sirloin butt for London broil.........I wouldn't use a London broil Round for a London broil .................Chef Bill


----------



## saffron (Aug 19, 2003)

Thank you to my beef advisors. Purchased rump, aromas are amazing, and will be ready to transport in the snow storm in a few hours. Many thanks.

Personal note: Boar_d_laze.....I always appreciate your technical input when you advise colleagues on the cheftalk board. Have followed you in many of your insightful "boar_d-isms"


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Let us clarify one of the most misused names for meat cuts. A true London broil is from the flank. All of the other cuts were named by the supermarkets as london broil because the name sound nice. Better then saying Bottom round or chuck or deckle or rump > Non of which is true London Broil. The flank sliced on the bias will serve six people tops and thats light eaters. as far as any stew prep like beef burgundy, goulash,etc I like bottom round or chuck.as they take a long time to cook and have good flavor cooking for so long. Sirloin is to good and to expensive to make stew out of as is any type of top round or knuckle face. For a strogonoff or quick cooking the tails of filet is normally used. American strogonoff is usually cut strips where as the classic strogonoff prep is medallions cut from filet tails.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

IMHO top round is to lean to braise, dry heat roasting results in a finer finished product for top round. The only braised flank steak dish I have personally had was cooked by Andre Soltner and it was perfect. I know this is to little to late, But I have been using the beef short plate thanks to Keller's version in Bouchon. Before that I always used the blade. I'm happy your kitchen is filled with beefy fragrance.


----------



## saffron (Aug 19, 2003)

It was a tremendous success using rump roast! The aromas in the kitchen created the culinary ambiance. And the clients were
delighted beyond expectation. Many thanks to my "advisory board".


----------



## apgchefdave (Jan 11, 2011)

care to share your recipe? I want to present this dish to my owners as a new menu item and wanted to find a tried and true recipe. did you cost it out per serving? just curious


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Dave,

I use the recipe from Julia Child's cookbook....or my version of it.


----------

